
Math Explains Why Uber Is a Scam - Gabriel-Lewis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgQPj90OrQE&feature=share
======
maxharris
How is it Uber's fault that there's a 10% sales tax in LA county?

Uber could start charging 10% more for rides, but that would reduce the number
of customers that choose to use Uber, which would reduce the total amount a
driver takes home.

------
Gravityloss
I wish there was an easy way to get consistent sound quality in 2016. It clips
constantly.

